# File auslesen in bash



## beffi (24. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Datei test zeilenweise auslesen:

FILES=`cat test | while read line; do echo $line; done;`

Soweit funktioniert s auch. Nur die letzte Zeile wird nicht ausgelesen. Bzw nicht in FILES abgespeichert.

Gruß


----------



## vfl_freak (24. April 2017)

Moin,

wie sieht die Datei denn aus ??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## beffi (24. April 2017)

Datei:

test
dummy
config

in Files steht dann   [test, dummy]

wenn ich hinter config einen Zeilenumbruch hinzufüge steht in Files [test, dummy,config].

Egal ob ein Zeilenumbruch oder kein Zeilenumbruch hinter dem letzten Wort steht sollte in File [test, dummy,config]
stehen. Sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein. ich bekomms aber nicht hin.


----------

